# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Управление торговлей 11.4.5 Меркурий

## kingoff

А будет вылеченная версия работать с API ветис или лучше не рисковать ? дабы не спалится

----------

